# bloat freezer?



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked this but I flashed a new rom and didn't make a back up. Now, its not on the market. I have titanium but bloat freezer showed what was running. Any other alternatives that shows running app? maybe titanium does and I just don't know.


----------

